
Why haven’t we arrived at the AWS Era for Fintech? - wixfi
https://astra.finance/blog/why-havent-we-arrived-at-the-aws-era-for-fintech/
======
gakos
Thanks for sharing my article here!

Over and over in conversations with other startup founders and VCs, we kept
hearing the analogy of AWS for Fintech. I think it's a really interesting
thought experiment, but I haven't seen a breakdown from a technology
perspective. What's in place, and what's missing? So I did a write up using
Cloud Computing as the framework.

Would love your input!

~~~
verdverm
Why should there be a moment? Seems to me money has been around for a while
and will be slow to change. Cloud computing was a new concept

Technology is more of an enabler than a driver. Finance is a highly regulated
industry, you don't want any Joe Shmoe building applications which handle
money, because security.

